# Solved: Finding PIN on a laptop



## pmoonbeam (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm trying to connect our ASUS VIJ series laptop to a dlink DIR-615 wireless router. The router connection page asks us to: "Please enter the PIN from your wireless device and click the below "Connect" button". 
Does anyone know how to find the PIN number for the laptop? The laptop uses a wireless g connection. The laptop can find the dlink router's signal on the wireless profiles & has been connected wirelessly in the past to a router (a plug & play type) without a problem. Any assistance appreciated & please remember I'm a beginner, so don't understand a lot of techie terms & need advice step by step, including what may be stating the 'obvious' to a lot of more knowledgeable people! 
Cheers pmoonbeam (Australia).


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

its the router that is asking for a PIN to connect to the wireless - D-Link sometimes do this - Often the password and PIN is written on a label on the actual router 
OR 
you need to log into the router and you may be able to see the password / PIN if not then you can just change it to something you know and use on the laptop

user manual here 
http://www.dlink.com.au/products/?pid=565
which will tell you how to log into the router and the wireless settings - click on the resources link


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Generally you should find the PIN (or Access Key) on the router itself. It would be (usually) a 6-8 numeric key. If you are using XP... my guess is that you are using a wireless utility and not Windows Wireless Configuration. If that is the case, then you would want to turn off WPS from the utility and try to connect again, this way you can use your Wireless Network Key / Security Key / Passphrase instead of the PIN.


----------



## pmoonbeam (Mar 3, 2011)

Thansk for your reply. I did wonder if it was the router's PIN, which is on a label on the underside of the the router. However, when I tried this PIN in the field it said it was incorrect, so I went back to trying to look for the laptop's PIN. I'll give it another try & see if I missed a number somewhere. Thanks for your help, much appreciated. Cheers pmoonbeam.


----------



## pmoonbeam (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your reply. I'll turn the wireless off on the laptop & see what happens by using the router's PIN. Yes the laptop uses its own wireless software, not Windows XP software. I'll see if I can work out how to turn it off & try again with the router's PIN. Thanks for your help, greatly appreciated. Cheers p moonbeam :+)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the pin will be in the router and some d-links ask for a KEY and also a PIN

to remove the KEY stored on the PC have a read here

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*How to remove Wireless Profiles*
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/t109-removing-an-existing-wireless-profile

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Wireless Profiles*
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- XP*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=186
- delete the preferred networks
start> control panel> network connections> right click on the wireless connection> listed wireless networks tab in the preferred network list click on each one and - remove button

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to - so make sure you know the correct password , and not using an incorrect password at all
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## pmoonbeam (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, thanks so much for your help. I've managed get our laptop connected finally! I got a support email from dlink which showed me how to set up the wireless connection manually & create a password. (I'm not sure if I can upload the PDF they sent me here about how to do this?) However, when I was using the Intel PROSet wireless utility on the laptop & putting in the password I'd created in the router's interface, it kept giving me an error message: "An error occurred whilst trying to access the profile database" and would not connect. I went searching on the web & found a wireless forum discussing problems with the DIR-615: 
http://www.wirelessforums.org/network-troubleshooting/d-link-dir-615-dwa-130-problems-55609.html

A forum contributor claims there's a bug in the DIR-615 which "makes the (DIR-615) router malfunction when using mixed wireless mode" The advice was to select only to use 'mixed b & g mode' on the router's interface. It seems to be a problem when using XP, as some one else on the forum using Win 7 wasn't having the same issues wiht the router. There was a fix suggested for XP: "DWA-130 driver for XP."

I selected 'mixed b & g' on the DIR-615's interface (our laptops only use g anyway), however kept getting the same error message as above. I disabled the Intel PROset wireless utility on the laptop & used the Windows Wireless Network Connection with the password created in the dlink interface & it connected without a problem. I don't know if it was the Intel PROset or the combined wireless b/g/n that was creating the error, but it's solved now. Thanks so much again, I really appreciate the support here. Cheers p moonbeam :+)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for taking the time to let us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

